# New HERE!



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey everybody! I am new to the forum. I am switching over from another forum hoping there are more adults on this one. :? The last forum I was a member of was mostly visited by teens and it was hard for me to relate to their boyfriend problems. Anyway...

I am married to a handsome man and we are expecting our first child July 22! She is almost here! Her name is going to be Sydney Elise.

I have been riding seriously since I was about 9 years old. I have owned the same horse for 13 years. He is a QH, 15 years old, 16hh, red lineback dun. We did western show events (AQHA Trail mostly) for a long time but recently switched to full time English. Last year we competed in our first Dressage show and won our division!! Then I got pregnant...so he has had the last 6 months off for pregnancy leave  










Here is a picture of me and the handsome horse!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting. BTW, there are a lot of adults on here.


----------



## Kc.. (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi i'm also new here, congratulations on your pregnancy! My friend has also just found out and is expecting a little boy oct 13th! 

Your horse is beautiful! Well done on winning your division as well!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

love the horse! very beautiful. yeah there are alot of adults on here, even the teens act like adults. were all very mature so you dont have to worry about that!! enjoy the forums!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you & congrats on your baby!


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi there! My name's Claire - I'm new to riding as well as this forum, and although I'm only nineteen that's technically an adult, so I hope you'll forgive me 

Your horse looks beautiful! In the UK we don't really have any western riding - is it difficult to switch not just yourself but your horse from one style to the other?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.  

There are plenty of adults on here... me included. :wink: How exciting expecting your first child! I have two kids, my son has just turned 16 and my daughter is 5.
Have fun posting, I'm looking forward to seeing you around the threads.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to horse forum! =]


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

claireauriga said:


> Hi there! My name's Claire - I'm new to riding as well as this forum, and although I'm only nineteen that's technically an adult, so I hope you'll forgive me
> 
> Your horse looks beautiful! In the UK we don't really have any western riding - is it difficult to switch not just yourself but your horse from one style to the other?


Well it wasn't that hard for me...but I did a lot of emphasis on equitation (or horsemanship as the western riders call it) and trail show events. The trail show stuff focuses a lot on striding and does a lot of work over ground poles like low level hunters. And my horse seemed to immediately love the english saddle more than the western.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey! Welcome to the HF!
Nice photo! 
Rach


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares!


----------



## Roziie (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, your horse is beautiful!

Congratz on your baby girl! thats a beautiful name!!

Im new to the forum too.

Mine is called Cassie,
i love her so much,

see you
Roziie
xx


----------

